# Klipsch KG 4.2 crossover issue



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

The horn in my left speaker keeps cutting out. I opened it up today to check the connections, they are all fine. I pulled out the crossover all the soldered connections look good. 

I took it to a local electronics repair shop and he confirmed my observation that the capacitors look fine. No visable leakage or bubbles. The circuit boards look fine and all the other parts pass visual inspection.

He said that he had no way to be sure how to test the crossover because he primarily deals with TV repair, and sales of equipment to electricians. But, he said that if I can figure out what needs to be done he would only charge me $10 for the labor and would also upgrade the 18ga wire to a larger GA for free!

I love the sound of these speakers, I know that changing parts can have dramatic effect on the sound of the speaker. I don't want to risk making them sound like because I used the wrong part for a simple repair.

All the components on the X/O are made by KSC so any recomendations about sticking with the same parts or what would be good upgrades would be appreciated. 

I am also open to any ideas on how to setup the x/o so it is biampable, weather this be making my own by mounting them on a thin piece of wood, or having the guy use a different circuit board. 

I would think that replacing the rear terminal box with one with two terminals and then arranging the coresponding components in to two separate parts would be very well doable.

I will try to post some pics later this evening so you guys can see what I am working with.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You are assuming the crossover is the problem, verify that by swapping it with the crossover in the right hand speaker. If the horn cuts out it's the crossover, if not, it's the horn.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks, that previous post was my "I work 3rd shift and don't get enough sleep so I don't look at all the options" post


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> thanks, that previous post was my "I work 3rd shift and don't get enough sleep so I don't look at all the options" post



I've been there myself. Let us know what the results of the "swapping" is.​


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I will do that tomorrow afternoon. 

I will be posting some stuff here over the next couple days because I figure while I have the whole thing open I should add some bracing and such. It will be exciting because it will be quite abit of over kill, but should make awesome speakers even more awesomer.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I switched them around today. It still did not work. My multimeter was stolen a few years ago so I have no way to test it. 

I'm going to switch to the titanium domes in the near future and update the caps but those two have to wait untill fall because my wife and I have a 5 state move coming up. 

I am doing some work to them while I have them apart and I will be posting about that soon.


----------

